#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм и наука >  > > >  >  >  Мартин Селигман, психолог-будда

## Цхултрим Тращи

Уже писал в одной теме, нашёл очень интересную книгу данного автора.

Вообще-то я к психологам очень настороженно отношусь, но тут вот прямо очень зашло.

Особенно хорошо у него про гнев. Автор опровергает расхожие стереотипы, что сдерживание гнева увеличивает вероятность развития рака, сердечного приступа и депрессии и говорит о том, что популярное на западе поощрение выражения своего гнева приводит не к избавлению приступов гнева, а к их учащению. И рекомендует  изменить привычку к гневу путём отслеживания своего состояния и изменения привычного хода мыслей. Всё, как учил Будда  :Smilie: 

И его советы по преодолению тревожности и депресии тоже очень интересные.

Оказывается, есть адекватная современная психология, и оказывается, она не противоречит Дхарме.

----------

Aion (10.09.2018), Anthony (10.09.2018), Ануруддха (10.09.2018), Владимир Николаевич (10.09.2018), Михаил_ (25.09.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (10.09.2018), ПавелПас (12.02.2019), Пема Дролкар (10.09.2018), Фил (19.09.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Оказывается, есть адекватная современная психология, и оказывается, она не противоречит Дхарме.


Да, это удивительно!

Мне часто встречаются не буддисты разных профессий, которые никогда, возможно, не станут номинальными буддистами, но живут и применяют Дхарму(только они не знают, что это Дхарма) для собственного развития и для помощи другим. Причем непогрешимую во всех аспектах. Это возможно, думаю, только при очень сильных прошлых буддиских наработках.

Более того, мне встретилось такого рода массовое явление по работе)))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.09.2018), Михаил_ (25.09.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Уже писал в одной теме, нашёл очень интересную книгу данного автора.
> 
> Вообще-то я к психологам очень настороженно отношусь, но тут вот прямо очень зашло.
> 
> Особенно хорошо у него про гнев. Автор опровергает расхожие стереотипы, что сдерживание гнева увеличивает вероятность развития рака, сердечного приступа и депрессии и говорит о том, что популярное на западе поощрение выражения своего гнева приводит не к избавлению приступов гнева, а к их учащению. И рекомендует  изменить привычку к гневу путём отслеживания своего состояния и изменения привычного хода мыслей. Всё, как учил Будда 
> 
> И его советы по преодолению тревожности и депресии тоже очень интересные.
> 
> Оказывается, есть адекватная современная психология, и оказывается, она не противоречит Дхарме.


а как книжка-то называется?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> а как книжка-то называется?


Martin E. Seligman. What You Can Change and What You Can't: The Complete Guide to Successful Self-Improvement

----------

Anthony (11.09.2018), Владимир Николаевич (11.09.2018), Михаил_ (25.09.2018), Пема Дролкар (11.09.2018)

----------


## Виктор О

> Вообще-то я к психологам очень настороженно отношусь, но тут вот прямо очень зашло.


А вот к хирургам Вы как относитесь? Или к стоматологам? "Вообще-то я к стоматологам очень настороженно отношусь, но тут вот прямо очень зуб заболел"...

Проблема психологии в 21 веке - огромное количество случайных людей, выдающих себя за психологов и ещё большее разобравшихся в вопросе самостоятельно.

----------

Фил (19.09.2018)

----------


## Фил

> А вот к хирургам Вы как относитесь? Или к стоматологам? "Вообще-то я к стоматологам очень настороженно отношусь, но тут вот прямо очень зуб заболел"...
> Проблема психологии в 21 веке - огромное количество случайных людей, выдающих себя за психологов и ещё большее разобравшихся в вопросе самостоятельно.


В том то и дело, что у стоматологов и хирургов четкая программа и методика обучения.
А психологи, это же вообще не медицина?
Вот психиатры!....

----------


## Виктор О

> В том то и дело, что у стоматологов и хирургов четкая программа и методика обучения.
> А психологи, это же вообще не медицина?
> Вот психиатры!....


Психология (клиническая) - это медицина и учат ей в мед.вузах с четкой программой и методикой, а так же со всеми практиками, допусками, ординатурами, диспансерами и - кстати - моргами.
Не_медицинской психологии учат в пед.вузах, там не врачи, зато там доктора наук, балакавриат-магистратура-аспирантура и международные конференции с официальными публикациями, что намекает на достаточный научный вес психологии в целом.

Разница между психологом и психиатром примерно как между дипломатом и военным (условно).

----------

Фил (19.09.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Психология (клиническая) - это медицина и учат ей в мед.вузах с четкой программой и методикой, а так же со всеми практиками, допусками, ординатурами, диспансерами и - кстати - моргами.
> Не_медицинской психологии учат в пед.вузах, там не врачи, зато там доктора наук, балакавриат-магистратура-аспирантура и международные конференции с официальными публикациями, что намекает на достаточный научный вес психологии в целом.
> 
> Разница между психологом и психиатром примерно как между дипломатом и военным (условно).


В поликлинике стоматолог есть, и хирург есть.
А психолога - нет.
Где их искать?

----------


## Виктор О

Психолог почти во всех поликлиниках есть, и в диспансерах и в стационарах. Наравне с другими специалистами. Можете посмотреть в графиках дежурств.
А вот стоматолога в поликлинике как раз нет (к нему в стоматологию идти надо). Нарколога тоже там нет. И остеопата. И герудотерапевта. И акушера. И венеролог не всегда. Где их искать? Или это тоже не врачи?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Проблема психологии в 21 веке - огромное количество случайных людей, выдающих себя за психологов и ещё большее разобравшихся в вопросе самостоятельно.


Нет, проблема в популярности сомнительных теорий вроде психоанализа, у которых научная база немногим лучше фрических теорий, и в том, что большая часть психологических экспериментов не повторяемы.

В стоматологии и хирургии как раз всё очень хорошо в плане доказательной медицины, мне кажется, даже если сравнивать с другими областями медицины.

----------

Фил (19.09.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Психолог почти во всех поликлиниках есть, и в диспансерах и в стационарах. Наравне с другими специалистами. Можете посмотреть в графиках дежурств.
> А вот стоматолога в поликлинике как раз нет (к нему в стоматологию идти надо). Нарколога тоже там нет. И остеопата. И герудотерапевта. И акушера. И венеролог не всегда. Где их искать? Или это тоже не врачи?


Через госуслуги можно записаться к хирургу и стоматологу. К психологу нельзя....
Остеопат и гирудотерапевт вместе с гомеопатом это ...как бы сказать...хуже не будет, лучше тоже.

----------


## Виктор О

> Остеопат и гирудотерапевт вместе с гомеопатом это ...как бы сказать...хуже не будет, лучше тоже.


Фил, давайте перестанем заниматься не слишком успешным троллингом. Есть официальная медицина, я не виноват в том, что Вы в ней сомневаетесь. Возможно, Вам ближе знахарство.

----------


## Виктор О

> Нет, проблема в популярности сомнительных теорий вроде психоанализа, у которых научная база немногим лучше фрических теорий, и в том, что большая часть психологических экспериментов не повторяемы.


Кто авторы приведенных статей? Какое у них образование? Статьи рецензировались? Где ссылки на исследования, первоисточники? Имеют ли они статус научных статей (хотя бы просто - статей)?
Пробежал по другим работам авторов - никаких признаков специализации и ни одного подтверждения тому, что они могут профессионально судить о психологии. В блоге что угодно можно написать.

Потому Вы лишний раз подтвердили, что проблема психологии не в сомнительной базе или низкой повторяемости, а в огромном числе дилетантов и излишней популяризации.





> В стоматологии и хирургии как раз всё очень хорошо в плане доказательной медицины, мне кажется, даже если сравнивать с другими областями медицины.


Правда? Это как Вы это определили?

----------


## Фил

> Фил, давайте перестанем заниматься не слишком успешным троллингом. Есть официальная медицина, я не виноват в том, что Вы в ней сомневаетесь. Возможно, Вам ближе знахарство.


Остеопат - это официальная медицина?

PS Я наоборот, сторонник кондовой консервативной медицины: хирург, психиатр, таблетки, гипс и т.д.
А вот в гомеопатию, остеопатию, рефлксотерапию и психологию не могу пока поверить.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Кто авторы приведенных статей? Какое у них образование? Статьи рецензировались? Где ссылки на исследования, первоисточники? Имеют ли они статус научных статей (хотя бы просто - статей)?


Ссылки на первоисточник есть в статье, ссылку на которые я привёл. Исследование про неповторяемость психологических экспериментов было опубликовано в журнале Science. Это вполне респектабельный научный журнал, один из лучших в мире.

Об исследованиях, опровергающих пользу психоанализа для лечения депрессии и других расстройств, можно прочитать в упомянутой книге Селигмана. А о ненаучности психоанализа написано очень много.




> Правда? Это как Вы это определили?


А вы сможете назвать хотя бы одну спорную теорию в современной стоматологии? Я предполагаю, что серьёзных сомнений в научности этой области медицины нет, исходя из обычных представлений о современной стоматологии и доказательной медицине. Но если вам известны хотя бы штук пять научных статей о том, что современная стоматология основана на неподтверждаемых фантазиях, я охотно вам поверю, что её научный статус такой же, как у психоанализа.

----------

Виктор О (24.09.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (24.09.2018), Фил (22.09.2018)

----------


## Виктор О

> Но если вам известны хотя бы штук пять научных статей о том, что современная стоматология основана на неподтверждаемых фантазиях, я охотно вам поверю, что её научный статус такой же, как у психоанализа.


Так ведь у теории Селигмана тот же научный статус, что и у психоанализа. Но это отчего-то Вас не смущает. 
Психология сродни композиторству: это творческий процесс за которым стоит рутина, тяжелый труд и - кстати - многолетнее и весьма непростое образование. А на выходе - что-то неосязаемое. Сопоставьте с простым и ясным (Вам) ремеслом стоматолога. К композиторам Вы тоже настороженно относитесь?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Так ведь у теории Селигмана тот же научный статус, что и у психоанализа. Но это отчего-то Вас не смущает. 
> Психология сродни композиторству: это творческий процесс за которым стоит рутина, тяжелый труд и - кстати - многолетнее и весьма непростое образование. А на выходе - что-то неосязаемое. Сопоставьте с простым и ясным (Вам) ремеслом стоматолога. К композиторам Вы тоже настороженно относитесь?


Рассуждения Селигмана во-первых, выглядят разумно, там нет странных с точки зрения здравого смысла предположений, что девочки испытывают подсознательный психологический дискомфорт, потому что у них нет пиписьки; во-вторых, он ссылается на исследования эффективности разных методов терапии для разных психологических состояний. Потому (вне зависимости от того, насколько именно он прав) он вызывает большее доверие, чем психоаналитики.

Как вы интересно перескакиваете — доказать, что психология это наука, никак, значит, попробуем доказать, что это вид искусства такой. Труд композиторов для меня прост и понятен, как и стоматологов.

Сложность образования это вообще не аргумент. Богословское образование не менее сложно, но от этого богословие наукой не стало.
Творческость, собственно говоря, тоже. Я переводчик и юрист, у меня тоже рутина, тяжёлый труд и творческий процесс, но если я буду придерживаться каких-нибудь диких представлений, что китайское слово «кризис» означает «возможность», или что справедливо забивать нарушивших супружескую верность камнями насмерть, потому что так велел Бог, и в результате другие ко мне будут настороженно относиться, я думаю, это будет оправдано.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.09.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (24.09.2018), Фил (24.09.2018)

----------


## Виктор О

> Рассуждения Селигмана во-первых, выглядят разумно, там нет странных с точки зрения здравого смысла предположений, что девочки испытывают подсознательный психологический дискомфорт, потому что у них нет пиписьки; во-вторых, он ссылается на исследования эффективности разных методов терапии для разных психологических состояний. Потому (вне зависимости от того, насколько именно он прав) он вызывает большее доверие, чем психоаналитики.
> 
> Как вы интересно перескакиваете — доказать, что психология это наука, никак, значит, попробуем доказать, что это вид искусства такой. Труд композиторов для меня прост и понятен, как и стоматологов.
> 
> Сложность образования это вообще не аргумент. Богословское образование не менее сложно, но от этого богословие наукой не стало.
> Творческость, собственно говоря, тоже. Я переводчик и юрист, у меня тоже рутина, тяжёлый труд и творческий процесс, но если я буду придерживаться каких-нибудь диких представлений, что китайское слово «кризис» означает «возможность», или что справедливо забивать нарушивших супружескую верность камнями насмерть, потому что так велел Бог, и в результате другие ко мне будут настороженно относиться, я думаю, это будет оправдано.


Я не перескакиваю, психология - это наука, я лишь пытаюсь защитить ее от обывательских рассуждений.

Доказать психоанализ на Ваших же примерах? 

Начнем с подсознательного дискомфорта девочек. Автор первой приведенной Вами статьи (о лженаучности психоанализа) на том же ресурсе поднимает такие важные темы как "Грудь в подарок для трансгендера", "Я трансгендер", "Как стать трансгендером", "Могут ли трансгендеры оплодотворять трансгендеров", "Могут ли католики мастурбировать" и т. п. Совмещение таких тем - это триумф психоанализа, причем именно в части первичных различий мальчиков и девочек в связи с бессознательным.

Или вот: "Потому (вне зависимости от того, насколько именно он прав) он вызывает большее доверие". Здесь Вы сами используете понятие доверия, независимого от условий (независимого от правоты в Вашем случае). Но безусловное доверие - это понятие психоанализа. В позитивной психологии доверие условно и привязано к ожиданиям.

Ваши слова "там нет странных с точки зрения здравого смысла предположений" вообще шах и мат Вашим же взглядам, ибо опираться на здравый смысл в рассуждениях о мышлении не приходится, т. к. никакого "здравого смысла" нет вообще. И если бы вы погрузились в тему чуть глубже, чем публицистические статьи, Вы бы поняли о чём я говорю.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Начнем с подсознательного дискомфорта девочек. Автор первой приведенной Вами статьи (о лженаучности психоанализа) на том же ресурсе поднимает такие важные темы как "Грудь в подарок для трансгендера", "Я трансгендер", "Как стать трансгендером", "Могут ли трансгендеры оплодотворять трансгендеров", "Могут ли католики мастурбировать" и т. п. Совмещение таких тем - это триумф психоанализа, причем именно в части первичных различий мальчиков и девочек в связи с бессознательным.


Очень хочется ответить строчкой из анекдота: «Иногда банан это просто банан». Первая ссылка была не на статью, а на ответы на сайте Quora, и в профиле первой ответившей написано, что это представитель ЛГБТ, учившаяся (или учившийся, если это трансгендер) в католической школе. С точки зрения обычного здравого смысла её/его интерес к сексуальности и католицизму объясняется и без всякого психоанализа. А вот по второй ссылке (с realclearscience.com) вы как-то не рискнули анализировать авторов статей, потому что это ваши уважаемые коллеги-психологи, а не представители ЛГБТ. Интересно, как это объяснить с точки зрения фрейдизма?  :Big Grin: 




> Или вот: "Потому (вне зависимости от того, насколько именно он прав) он вызывает большее доверие". Здесь Вы сами используете понятие доверия, независимого от условий (независимого от правоты в Вашем случае). Но безусловное доверие - это понятие психоанализа. В позитивной психологии доверие условно и привязано к ожиданиям.


Где вы у меня увидели «безусловное доверие»? Я вам объяснил, что именно является основанием для доверия к этому учёному, какое же оно безусловное?




> Ваши слова "там нет странных с точки зрения здравого смысла предположений" вообще шах и мат Вашим же взглядам, ибо опираться на здравый смысл в рассуждениях о мышлении не приходится, т. к. никакого "здравого смысла" нет вообще. И если бы вы погрузились в тему чуть глубже, чем публицистические статьи, Вы бы поняли о чём я говорю.


Может быть, здравого смысла и нет, но это как раз вопрос философии и иных ненаучных дисциплин. А если вы, согласно вашим словам, в вашей апологии фрейдизма опираетесь не на здравый смысл, а на какие-то странные фантазии, то это хорошо согласуется с моим убеждением, что сам фрейдизм тоже основан на странных фантазиях  :Big Grin:

----------


## Виктор О

> С точки зрения обычного здравого смысла её/его интерес к сексуальности и католицизму объясняется и без всякого психоанализа.


Так тут важен не интерес, а утверждение лженаучности фрейдизма, которое в данном случае является рекурсией самого фрейдизма.





> Где вы у меня увидели «безусловное доверие»?


В форме "То и то - так. Это и это - этак. Поэтому - вне зависимости от - так", которая легко (и однотипно) анализируется хоть по Фрейду, хоть по Селигману.





> ... но это как раз вопрос философии и иных ненаучных дисциплин.


Философия, простите, научная дисциплина.





> А если вы, согласно вашим словам, в вашей апологии фрейдизма опираетесь не на здравый смысл, а на какие-то странные фантазии, то это хорошо согласуется с моим убеждением, что сам фрейдизм тоже основан на странных фантазиях


На фантазии опираюсь не только я, но и Вы. Мы все опираемся на фантазии, на них основан и фрейдизм, и математика, и химия, и любой вообще взгляд. Вопрос в том, что не зная математику или химию, Вы вряд ли возьметесь их оспаривать, а вот фрейдизм почему-то запросто.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Философия, простите, научная дисциплина.


Ну раз так, то и фрейдизм научная дисциплина  :Big Grin:  (на самом деле нет)




> Вопрос в том, что не зная математику или химию, Вы вряд ли возьметесь их оспаривать, а вот фрейдизм почему-то запросто.


Когда я чего-то не знаю и не могу проверить, я обращаюсь к мнению людей, которые могут, то есть уважаемых учёных. Таких, кто сомневался бы в основах химии или основах математики, мне не удалось встретить, поэтому я и не оспариваю эти науки. А критику фрейдизма, подкреплённую данными наблюдений, мне удалось встретить, потому я и считаю возможным его оспаривать.

И опять же, если бы я от вас услышал разумные и понятные аргументы, почему его оспаривать нельзя, я бы прислушался и изменил своё мнение. А вы Стал защищаться детскими методами — обсуждаете личность трансгендеров, сомневающихся во фрейдизме, а не их аргументы и ссылаетесь на отсутствие у меня познаний о фрейдизме вместо того, чтобы аргументировать свою точку зрения.

В общем, большое спасибо за дискуссию, но к сожалению, вынужден и дальше сомневаться во фрейдизме.

----------

Фил (25.09.2018)

----------


## Виктор О

> Ну раз так, то и фрейдизм научная дисциплина  (на самом деле нет)


Не знаю, что означает Ваше "на самом деле", но поскольку Вы переводчик и юрист, то определенно изучали философию в университете и в Вашем дипломе даже имеется соответствующая запись. Этого недостаточно для признания Вами её научного статуса?





> Таких, кто сомневался бы в основах химии или основах математики, мне не удалось встретить, поэтому я и не оспариваю эти науки.


Существуют целые пласты альтернативной науки со своими докторами и профессорами что в математике, что в химии.





> И опять же, если бы я от вас услышал разумные и понятные аргументы, почему его оспаривать нельзя, я бы прислушался и изменил своё мнение.


Психоанализ оспаривать можно и нужно (как и вообще любую теорию). Критика психоанализа в учебниках есть, даже статьи в интернете не нужны. И изучают психоанализ привязано к критике. Тут Вы Америку не открыли.





> А вы Стал защищаться детскими методами — обсуждаете личность трансгендеров, сомневающихся во фрейдизме, а не их аргументы


Перечитайте: ничью личность я не обсуждал, а лишь показал Вам уязвимость Вашей позиции.





> ссылаетесь на отсутствие у меня познаний о фрейдизме вместо того, чтобы аргументировать свою точку зрения.


Аргументировать что? Что прежде, чем критиковать, нужно разобраться в том, что критикуешь? 
Вы заявили о недоверии психологам, я пытаюсь понять, насколько Ваше мнение авторитетно.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не знаю, что означает Ваше "на самом деле", но поскольку Вы переводчик и юрист, то определенно изучали философию в университете и в Вашем дипломе даже имеется соответствующая запись. Этого недостаточно для признания Вами её научного статуса?


Ещё год-другой назад с огромной натяжкой это можно было бы считать бледным подобием доказательства, но после того как разрешили кафедры богословия, больше нет  :Smilie: 




> Существуют целые пласты альтернативной науки со своими докторами и профессорами что в математике, что в химии.


Ладно пласты, вытащите хоть парочку химиков поглядеть.




> Перечитайте: ничью личность я не обсуждал, а лишь показал Вам уязвимость Вашей позиции.


Вы стали применять ваш психоанализ против трансгендера вместо того, чтобы доказать, что приведённые трансгендером аргументы неверны, это называется переходом на личность.




> Аргументировать что? Что прежде, чем критиковать, нужно разобраться в том, что критикуешь?


Ну я так себе это представляю, что вы мне приводите ссылки на научные статьи, в которых опровергаются данные Селигмана о том, что психоанализ не помогает от депрессии и гнева, и приводятся наоборот, данные о том, что помогает. Приводите ссылки на пять статей по психологии в которых аргументируется, что психоанализ это не «гениальное прозрение» прямиком из нездоровых фантазий Фрейда, а что действительно есть этнографические данные, например, что в некоторых племенах девочки себе в ритуальном танце делают искусственные пенисы. Или что в другом племени ритуал инициации обязательно подразумевает совокупление с матерью. Ну, коли это такие древние архетипы, должно же что-нибудь подобное существовать у племён, у которых не было христианской морали. Или из этологии шимпанзе что-нибудь. У них сейчас много всего находят, что доказывает позитивную психологию. Вот каких-то таких аргументов хотелось бы. Ну или хотя бы самую малость — простое изложение фрейдизма так, чтобы нормальный ценящий логичность повествования человек сказал: «Да, это логично». Чтобы ничего не звучало как бред. Вот про девочек и член звучит как бред, понимаете?

----------

Фил (26.09.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

А вот как раз нашёл свежий научно-популярный ролик с обобщением всей жести  :Smilie:

----------


## Виктор О

> Ещё год-другой назад с огромной натяжкой это можно было бы считать бледным подобием доказательства, но после того как разрешили кафедры богословия, больше нет


Простите, я не в курсе - появились кафедры богословия где-то помимо духовных академий и семинарий?





> Ладно пласты, вытащите хоть парочку химиков поглядеть.


Дж.Тур, К.Э.Циолковский. Своих гениев альтернативной химии множество в различных областях оккультизма, знахарства, магии и т. п., причем у них там какая-то своя иерархия, школы, книги, звания и т. д. (мало в этом смыслю, предметно не скажу; думаю, Вы меня поняли).





> Вы стали применять ваш психоанализ против трансгендера вместо того, чтобы доказать, что приведённые трансгендером аргументы неверны, это называется переходом на личность.










> Ну я так себе это представляю, что вы мне приводите ссылки на научные статьи, в которых опровергаются данные Селигмана о том, что психоанализ не помогает от депрессии и гнева, и приводятся наоборот, данные о том, что помогает. Приводите ссылки на пять статей по психологии в которых аргументируется, что...


К сожалению, не смотрю видеоблоги и не читаю публицистику, потому не смогу достойно Вам парировать. 






> А вот как раз нашёл свежий научно-популярный ролик с обобщением всей жести


В "Смешариках" тоже многое объясняют.

----------


## Фил

> Простите, я не в курсе - появились кафедры богословия где-то помимо духовных академий и семинарий?


Например в МИФИ

http://theology.mephi.ru/

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Дж.Тур, К.Э.Циолковский. Своих гениев альтернативной химии множество в различных областях оккультизма, знахарства, магии и т. п., причем у них там какая-то своя иерархия, школы, книги, звания и т. д. (мало в этом смыслю, предметно не скажу; думаю, Вы меня поняли).


Кто такой Дж.Тур, простите моё невежество, не знаю, и гугл не подсказал. А про Циолковского я нашёл «Теорию космических эр», но ведь она не является теорией, признанной современной химией. Может быть, я что-то упускаю? Какие именно альтернативные работы Циолковского по химии вы имеете в виду? Не имеют отношения к науке и «различные области оккультизма, знахарства, магии и т.д.»
Если бы фрейдизм к современной психологии имел такое же отношение, как знахарство и магия к химии, а астрология к астрономии, у меня вообще бы вопросов не было. Это вполне соответствует моим представлениям о том, что он ненаучен. Но из-за того, что этот ненаучный бред является основой важнейшей школы психологии, это бросает тень и на всю психологию.



> В "Смешариках" тоже многое объясняют.


Если бы в эпизоде «Смешариков» перечислили основные бредовые идеи фрейдизма, можно было бы сослаться на «Смешариков».



> К сожалению, не смотрю видеоблоги и не читаю публицистику, потому не смогу достойно Вам парировать.


Жаль, но всё равно, спасибо за дискуссию.

----------


## Фил

В спин-оффе Смешариков "Пин код" действительно, много чего хорошо объясняют, с научной точки зрения.

----------

Alex (27.09.2018), Владимир Николаевич (27.09.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2018)

----------


## Виктор О

> Например в МИФИ
> 
> http://theology.mephi.ru/


Это кафедра теологии. Что по богословию?

----------


## Виктор О

> Жаль, но всё равно, спасибо за дискуссию.


Ок, спасибо Вам.

----------


## Фил

> Это кафедра теологии. Что по богословию?


Это одно и то же.
Подстрочник слов Тео и Логос.

БОГОСЛОВИЕ — [греч. θεολογία]

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.09.2018), Шуньяананда (28.09.2018)

----------


## Виктор О

Я читал словари. Всё же поищите кафедру богословия в светском университете, не прикрываясь теологией, религиоведением и др. Заодно разберетесь в различиях этих понятий и в том, почему формулировки выбирают так строго (если "это одно и то же").

----------


## Фил

> Я читал словари. Всё же поищите кафедру богословия в светском университете, не прикрываясь теологией, религиоведением и др. Заодно разберетесь в различиях этих понятий и в том, почему формулировки выбирают так строго (если "это одно и то же").


Вот я и нашел в МИФИ.
Ничем не прикрываюсь.
Там даже храм есть, в МИФИ, в подвале где-то.

----------

Шуньяананда (28.09.2018)

----------


## Виктор О

Так это... Мало ли, что там в подвале. Храм и храм, нынче это приветствуется, может и правильно.
У нас в подвале универа и качалка была, и репетиционная база каких-то панков, потом магазин спецодежды. А теперь военно-исторический музей.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А буддология - это наука ?

----------


## Фил

> А буддология - это наука ?


Наука.
Это же подраздел религиоведения.
Что в свою очередь подраздел истории.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.09.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (29.09.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Наука.
> Это же подраздел религиоведения.
> Что в свою очередь подраздел истории.


В чём отличие от теологии ?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddhology
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddhist_studies
&
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theology

----------


## Фил

Отличие в том, что буддология - это изучение буддизма, а теология - это изучение Бога. 
Буддология изучает факты.
Теология изучает то, что фактом не является.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.09.2018)

----------


## Фил

Т.е. это не история христианства,  не литургика, не сравнительный анализ, а некая индоктринация.

Потому что либо надо верить в то что изучаешь, либо то что?.....  Какой то аниме-контест?....

----------


## Фил

На теологию была бы похожа абхидхарма.
Представьте какой нибудь МИСИ или ВШЭ и там бац - кафедра Абхидхармы и преподы в оранжевых простынях!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.09.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (30.09.2018), Шуньяананда (30.09.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Отличие в том, что буддология - это изучение буддизма, а теология - это изучение Бога. 
> Буддология изучает факты.
> Теология изучает то, что фактом не является.


если по чесноку,то и буддология-изучение Будды. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.09.2018), Фил (30.09.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Отличие в том, что буддология - это изучение буддизма, а теология - это изучение Бога. 
> Буддология изучает факты.
> Теология изучает то, что фактом не является.


Насколько я понял из определений, теология это изучение проявлений того что можно охарактеризовать как  - "божественное", "светоносное".
И это не ограничивается лишь христианством или лишь авраамическими религиями, так напр. Аристотель он в том числе и теолог одним из первых выделивший теологию в отдельную научную дисциплину, или напр. учёная степень _геше_ приравнивается к степени_ доктор теологии_. А вот уже внутри данной дисциплины есть уже разные направления и школы.
Также и в буддологии есть разные направления и школы, и это в том числе и дисциплина изучающая понятие "будда".

Если вернуться к психологии, то это научная дисциплина изучающая вообщем "психику", "психическое". И внутри психологии также есть разные направления и школы.

Также если рассмотреть с позиций _матери всех наук_ (тобишь лингвистики(языкознания)), то всё это -логии, учения, науки. Причём признанные, как науки, большинством представителей мирового научного сообщества(что также один из критериев достоверности), наряду с такими науками, как - социология, экономика, экология, история ... .

Вообщем это я отстаиваю позицию того, что это всё это научные дисциплины, хоть и гуманитарные )

----------

Виктор О (01.10.2018), Фил (30.09.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> На теологию была бы похожа абхидхарма.
> Представьте какой нибудь МИСИ или ВШЭ и там бац - кафедра Абхидхармы и преподы в оранжевых простынях!


Или преподы миряне, но в античных хитонах )

----------

Виктор О (01.10.2018), Фил (30.09.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (30.09.2018), Шуньяананда (30.09.2018)

----------


## Фил

> если по чесноку,то и буддология-изучение Будды.


Но буддолог не обязательно должен быть буддистом.
А вот может ли быть теолог-атеист?...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.09.2018), Шуньяананда (30.09.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Насколько я понял из определений, теология это изучение проявлений того что можно охарактеризовать как  - "божественное", "светоносное".
> И это не ограничивается лишь христианством или лишь авраамическими религиями, так напр. Аристотель он в том числе и теолог одним из первых выделивший теологию в отдельную научную дисциплину, или напр. учёная степень _геше_ приравнивается к степени_ доктор теологии_. А вот уже внутри данной дисциплины есть уже разные направления и школы.
> Также и в буддологии есть разные направления и школы, и это в том числе и дисциплина изучающая понятие "будда".
> 
> Если вернуться к психологии, то это научная дисциплина изучающая вообщем "психику", "психическое". И внутри психологии также есть разные направления и школы.
> 
> Также если рассмотреть с позиций _матери всех наук_ (тобишь лингвистики(языкознания)), то всё это -логии, учения, науки. Причём признанные, как науки, большинством представителей мирового научного сообщества(что также один из критериев достоверности), наряду с такими науками, как - социология, экономика, экология, история ... .
> 
> Вообщем это я отстаиваю позицию того, что это всё это научные дисциплины, хоть и гуманитарные )


Разделения на гуманитарные/естественные науки теоретически быть не должно. Человек такая же часть Природы. Иначе История превращается из науки в нагромождение фактов. Проблема психологии наверное в том что она слишком профанирована, отсюда всякие аланы пизы, литваки и прочие коучи.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.09.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (30.09.2018), Шуньяананда (30.09.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Но буддолог не обязательно должен быть буддистом.
> А вот может ли быть теолог-атеист?...


наука имеет много гитик :Smilie: .Тут простым шевелением множества видим что принцип Виноградского "Везде есть все" про микробов применим и в нашем случае!!Атеисты с комсомольским и ВПШ-историческим прошлым ныне сплошь теологи..
Но теологи отнюдь не обязательно  ВПШ профсоюзники

----------

Фил (30.09.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Разделения на гуманитарные/естественные науки теоретически быть не должно. Человек такая же часть Природы. Иначе История превращается из науки в нагромождение фактов. Проблема психологии наверное в том что она слишком профанирована .


Согласен.



> ...и прочие коучи.


А мне нравиться движение  всяких титчеров и коучей. Похоже на шраманскую ситуацию в древних Индиях . 

Как и кружки вокруг самых успешных и системы разных тренингов и семинаров.  Это уже напоминает ситуацию Индий времён расцвета буддизма и последующего времени расцвета разных йогических групп.

Во многом действительно полезно и практично, и без отрыва от реальности.

Да и Мартин Селигман со своей системой PERMA и  The Master of Applied Positive Psychology (MAPP) можно сказать из этой же волны. Как и в общем "позитивная психология"
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Positive_psychology
наряду с ними и движение Mindfulness
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mindfulness
Всё это довольно перспективные направления, направленные на пользу и благо в том числе и вполне нормальных, здоровых, успешных и благополучных людей, в отличии от предыдущих школ психологии занимающихся клиникой и работающие лишь с преодолением крайнего негатива, а то и скорее ставящие целью лишь некую усреднённую стабилизацию психических расстройств.

----------

Фил (30.09.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2018)

----------


## Виктор О

> Согласен.
> А мне нравиться движение  всяких титчеров и коучей.


Жаль, что многие из них не обладают необходимыми компетенциями. Сегодня тичеры, коучи, тренеры и т. п. - это такая же подмена, как "творожок" или "маслице" (вместо "творога" и "масла").


_Таким образом, у Великой Науки Психологии, имеющей многочисленных, достойных отпрысков выросла непутёвая, малограмотная и очень нахрапистая «доченька», имя которой Вульгарная Популярная Психология… Её любимое занятие – «вешать лапшу на уши» и выдавать домыслы за действительность.
В психологии есть достоверные знания, то есть проверенные научными исследованиями. И есть громадное количество теорий, высосанных из пальца. Этими мифами и торгует непутёвая «доченька». Как часто я испытываю неловкость и стыд, когда слышу комментарии и рекомендации психологов по телевизору или натыкаюсь на журнальные статьи коллег по цеху. Откуда они это берут? 
...
При этом популярность психологических услуг продолжает расти. Как конкистадоры 500 лет назад кинулись завоевывать Америку, так полуграмотное племя психологов кинулось отвоёвывать свой кусок на рынке жизни. Самое интересное, что среди них есть люди порядочные, искренние, истово желающие вам помочь… Жаль только, что в основной своей массе малокомпетентные ... Самое страшное, что в нашей стране, чтобы вести психологические тренинги, никаких специальных знаний не требуется. Оказалось, эта дивная кормушка, где работать можно, опираясь на собственные вымыслы, домыслы, интуицию, житейский опыт._ 

http://www.decoder.ru/list/all_1/user_9_10/topic_237/

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Жаль, что многие из них не обладают необходимыми компетенциями. Сегодня тичеры, коучи, тренеры и т. п. - это такая же подмена, как "творожок" или "маслице" (вместо "творога" и "масла").
> 
> 
> _Таким образом, у Великой Науки Психологии, имеющей многочисленных, достойных отпрысков выросла непутёвая, малограмотная и очень нахрапистая «доченька», имя которой Вульгарная Популярная Психология… Её любимое занятие – «вешать лапшу на уши» и выдавать домыслы за действительность.
> В психологии есть достоверные знания, то есть проверенные научными исследованиями. И есть громадное количество теорий, высосанных из пальца. Этими мифами и торгует непутёвая «доченька». Как часто я испытываю неловкость и стыд, когда слышу комментарии и рекомендации психологов по телевизору или натыкаюсь на журнальные статьи коллег по цеху. Откуда они это берут? 
> ...
> При этом популярность психологических услуг продолжает расти. Как конкистадоры 500 лет назад кинулись завоевывать Америку, так полуграмотное племя психологов кинулось отвоёвывать свой кусок на рынке жизни. Самое интересное, что среди них есть люди порядочные, искренние, истово желающие вам помочь… Жаль только, что в основной своей массе малокомпетентные ... Самое страшное, что в нашей стране, чтобы вести психологические тренинги, никаких специальных знаний не требуется. Оказалось, эта дивная кормушка, где работать можно, опираясь на собственные вымыслы, домыслы, интуицию, житейский опыт._ 
> 
> http://www.decoder.ru/list/all_1/user_9_10/topic_237/


Ну это "здесь" и то не густо.
А "там" уже в этой сфере всё регулируемо и сертифицировано.

(п.с. дочитал по Вашей ссылке до конца, последний коммент от автора публикации:
_Это так просто понять.
К тому же есть и православные психологи. У них направление специализированное, и если вы сугубо православный человек, то можно подыскать психолога православного._ ))))

----------

Виктор О (02.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

О том и разговор!
А также православного химика или физика.
Потому как православный сопромат это вам не какой нибудь безбожный!

----------

Виктор О (02.10.2018), Владимир Николаевич (01.10.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> О том и разговор!
> А также православного химика или физика.
> Потому как православный сопромат это вам не какой нибудь безбожный!


А вот  история может с разных позиций излагаться. 
И при этом наука.

----------

Виктор О (02.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> А вот  история может с разных позиций излагаться. 
> И при этом наука.


С разных позиций излагается одно и тоже.
А вот фрейдистская психология все таки совсем не тоже самое, что православная...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> С разных позиций излагается одно и тоже.
> ...


Не совсем.
Так напр. китайская история вообще понятия не имеет о "Золотой орде".
А у нас не знают, что киевские князья были вассалы польского круля, а польской истории это ведомо. 
и т.д. и т.п.



> А вот фрейдистская психология все таки совсем не тоже самое, что православная...


Гдеб ещё  информацию о этой особой православной психологии найти ? 
Пока нашёл такое:
https://fapsyrou.ru/teachers/
все имеют соответствующее  образования, в основном выпускники факультета психологии МГУ .

----------

Виктор О (02.10.2018), Фил (02.10.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не совсем.
> Так напр. китайская история вообще понятия не имеет о "Золотой орде".
> А у нас не знают, что киевские князья были вассалы польского круля, а польской истории это ведомо. 
> и т.д. и т.п.


Это и есть «одно и то же с разных позиций». Можно считать, что были, можно, что не были, подтверждая это соответствующими историческими источниками и результатами их анализа с помощью методов исторической науки.
Если мы говорим о современной исторической науке, то Золотая орда чаще у китайцев называется Кыпчакское ханство 钦察汗国, но понятие такое есть. Хотя понятно, что можно по-разному трактовать некоторые исторические явления, это будут одни и те же явления.

----------

Фил (02.10.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это и есть «одно и то же с разных позиций». Можно считать, что были, можно, что не были, подтверждая это соответствующими историческими источниками и результатами их анализа с помощью методов исторической науки.
> Если мы говорим о современной исторической науке, то Золотая орда чаще у китайцев называется Кыпчакское ханство 钦察汗国, но понятие такое есть. Хотя понятно, что можно по-разному трактовать некоторые исторические явления, это будут одни и те же явления.


Так и разные школы психологии по-разному трактуют одни и те же явления.

----------

Виктор О (02.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Так и разные школы психологии по-разному трактуют одни и те же явления.


Одно дело в идеологических целях показывать лишь одну часть Истории (я о Польше тоже подумал кстати!), но ученые историки, что в РФ что в Польше все прекрасно знают и понимают (если это ученые, а не ангажированные демагоги).

А другое дело трактовать депрессию не как нежостаток каких то веществ, а как пережитое (якобы, кто ж проверит?) сексуальное насилие в детстве со стороны отца, например. Это уже больше битву экстрасенсов напоминает.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.10.2018)

----------


## Виктор О

> но ученые историки, что в РФ что в Польше все прекрасно знают и понимают (если это ученые, а не ангажированные демагоги).
> 
> А другое дело трактовать депрессию не как нежостаток каких то веществ, а как пережитое (якобы, кто ж проверит?) сексуальное насилие в детстве со стороны отца, например. Это уже больше битву экстрасенсов напоминает.


Ученые-психологи так же прекрасно знают и понимают (и используют) различные подходы. Профи использует и позитивную психологию, и психоанализ, и даже сверхпопсовый НЛП исходя из конкретного случая. Вы же позволяете себе весьма поверхностные суждения и из них же выводите несостоятельность целой ветви научных исследований.

----------


## Фил

> Ученые-психологи так же прекрасно знают и понимают (и используют) различные подходы. Профи использует и позитивную психологию, и психоанализ, и даже сверхпопсовый НЛП исходя из конкретного случая. Вы же позволяете себе весьма поверхностные суждения и из них же выводите несостоятельность целой ветви научных исследований.


Когда работают с "конкретныфми случаями" (единичными) это называется искусство, а не наука.
Наукой можно будет назвать, как только будут получены какие либо обобщения.

----------


## Виктор О

> Наукой можно будет назвать, как только будут получены какие либо обобщения.


Кому "можно будет назвать"? Кто "не называет"? Так уж получилось, что это наука, независимо от Ваших представлений...

----------


## Фил

> Кому "можно будет назвать"? Кто "не называет"? Так уж получилось, что это наука, независимо от Ваших представлений...


Основное свойство научного метода - это абстракция.
Иначе это просто навал необработанной информации.

Назовите хоть одну абстракцию в психологии?
Есть такое вообще?

Что-то типа электрона или закона Ньютона в физике?
Или аксиом Евклида в геометрии?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2018)

----------


## Виктор О

К чему эти вопросы? Они пошатнут парадигму? Ну вот так сложилось, что в 21 веке Землю мы считаем шарообразным геоидом, придерживаемся теории относительности и вводим психологию в разряд наук. Утверждение ненаучности психологии наравне с представлением о плоской Земле: лично Вы вправе считать, как угодно, это мало сказывается на парадигме в целом. Хотя когда-то Земля действительно считалась плоской в самых учёных кругах.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> К чему эти вопросы? Они пошатнут парадигму? Ну вот так сложилось, что в 21 веке Землю мы считаем шарообразным геоидом, придерживаемся теории относительности и вводим психологию в разряд наук. Утверждение ненаучности психологии наравне с представлением о плоской Земле: лично Вы вправе считать, как угодно, это мало сказывается на парадигме в целом. Хотя когда-то Земля действительно считалась плоской в самых учёных кругах.


Есть еще астро-психология!....
Вобщем... хорошо что разногласия исчезли!

----------


## Виктор О

Есть так же физика ничегошек, математические трюки, исторические фальсификации и др. Вы по ним о всей науке судите?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Есть так же физика ничегошек, математические трюки, исторические фальсификации и др. Вы по ним о всей науке судите?


Дело в том, что историки разоблачают исторические фальсификации. Когда психологи разоблачат фрейдизм, можно будет судить о всей их науке по-другому.

----------


## Фил

> Дело в том, что историки разоблачают исторические фальсификации. Когда психологи разоблачат фрейдизм, можно будет судить о всей их науке по-другому.


Более того, Фрейд во многих вещах сам признавал, что был не прав! Но не его последователи!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2018)

----------


## Виктор О

> Дело в том, что историки разоблачают исторические фальсификации. Когда психологи разоблачат фрейдизм, можно будет судить о всей их науке по-другому.


Почему необходимо разоблачать фрейдизм - потому что так угодно Вам? Спрошу больше: откуда Вам знать, что он ещё не разоблачен? Уверены ли Вы, что Ваши представления не отстают на сотню лет?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Почему необходимо разоблачать фрейдизм - потому что так угодно Вам? Спрошу больше: откуда Вам знать, что он ещё не разоблачен? Уверены ли Вы, что Ваши представления не отстают на сотню лет?


Если разоблачён, почему вы тогда выбрали в этом споре дурацкий аргумент, что психоанализ — это искусство, а  не наука?
Так бы и ответили мне — то, что девочки мечтают иметь пенис, а мальчики заняться сексом с матерью — это давно разоблачённый бред, наподобие флогистона и плоской земли, психоанализ уже давно на этом не основывается, а основывается на надёжных научно подтверждённых теориях.
Вы можете это подтвердить?

----------

Фил (03.10.2018)

----------


## Aion

Какой интересный дискурс!  :Smilie:  Фрейдизм разоблачать не буду, хоть он мне и несимпатичен) Вообще говоря, лечит не метод, а скорее, личность аналитика. Ну и конечно, никакая это не наука...

----------

Фил (03.10.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2018)

----------


## Виктор О

> Ну и конечно, никакая это не наука...


Психология официально считается наукой. Если это и предмет обсуждения, то разве что в академии наук.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.10.2018)

----------


## Виктор О

> Если разоблачён, почему вы тогда выбрали в этом споре дурацкий аргумент, что психоанализ — это искусство, а  не наука?
> Так бы и ответили мне — то, что девочки мечтают иметь пенис, а мальчики заняться сексом с матерью — это давно разоблачённый бред, наподобие флогистона и плоской земли, психоанализ уже давно на этом не основывается, а основывается на надёжных научно подтверждённых теориях.
> Вы можете это подтвердить?


Почему Вы постоянно обращаетесь к фрейдизму? Что Вас к нему возвращает? Зачем Вам многочисленные уточнения?

----------


## Фил

> Психология официально считается наукой. Если это и предмет обсуждения, то разве что в академии наук.


Если только маргинальной 




> Научный статус психологии на протяжении длительного времени является предметом обширных дискуссий. 
> Как отметил в 2005 году член-корреспондент РАН, заместитель директора Института психологии РАН А. В. Юревич, психология занимает промежуточное положение между наукой и паранаукой



Наука и паранаука: столкновение на «территории» психологии

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2018)

----------


## Виктор О

Алгоритм действий:
- получаете образование необходимого уровня и направления;
- становитесь академиком РАН;
- ставите вопрос на обсуждение;
- лишаете психологию научного статуса.

Способ попроще:
- читаете бульварную прессу, смотрите онлайн-тренинги, считаете, что освоили тему;
- пишите на форуме, что психология не наука.

----------


## Фил

> Алгоритм действий:
> - получаете образование необходимого уровня и направления;
> - становитесь академиком РАН;
> - ставите вопрос на обсуждение;
> - лишаете психологию научного статуса.


 А. В. Юревич это уже сделал

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Почему Вы постоянно обращаетесь к фрейдизму? Что Вас к нему возвращает? Зачем Вам многочисленные уточнения?


Мой основной аргумент в том, что современная психология как наука скомпрометирована, потому что в ней признаётся такое сомнительное с научной точки зрения направление как психоанализ, сомнительность которого в свою очередь вызвана тем, что оно основано на ненаучной теории — фрейдизме, основные постулаты которой — это странные фантазии Фрейда.

Соответственно, для того, чтобы устранить мою настороженность в отношении психологов (с которой, напомню, началось обсуждение), нужно объяснить мне, 1) что фантазии Фрейда уже научно обоснованы или 2) что фантазии Фрейда уже опровергнуты, не лежат в основе современного психоанализа, не признаются современной психологией.

----------

Шуньяананда (04.10.2018)

----------


## Aion

> Психология официально считается наукой. Если это и предмет обсуждения, то разве что в академии наук.


А на каком основании психология отождествляется с фрейдизмом?

----------

Виктор О (04.10.2018), Шуньяананда (04.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> А на каком основании психология отождествляется с фрейдизмом?


Нет, речь здесь идет о том, что фрейдизм включен в психологию.

----------


## Aion

> Нет, речь здесь идет о том, что фрейдизм включен в психологию.


Ну поскольку нет до сих пор единой точки зрения на  научный статус психологии, что в этом противоестественного? Сомневаться в действенности психоаналитической практики оснований нет, это же система психотерапии, и здесь, как я выше уже писал, очень многое от конкретики зависит, так что не следует переоценивать роль метода.

----------

Виктор О (04.10.2018), Шуньяананда (04.10.2018)

----------


## Виктор О

> А на каком основании психология отождествляется с фрейдизмом?


Прошу прощения, просто не понял Вас - думал, что речь о психологии в целом.

----------

Aion (04.10.2018)

----------


## Виктор О

> Нет, речь здесь идет о том, что фрейдизм включен в психологию.


Речь здесь идет о том, что не на форуме решать является ли психология наукой и какие течения в неё включать.

----------


## Виктор О

> Мой основной аргумент в том, что современная психология как наука скомпрометирована, потому что в ней признаётся такое сомнительное с научной точки зрения направление как психоанализ, сомнительность которого в свою очередь вызвана тем, что оно основано на ненаучной теории — фрейдизме, основные постулаты которой — это странные фантазии Фрейда.
> 
> Соответственно, для того, чтобы устранить мою настороженность в отношении психологов (с которой, напомню, началось обсуждение), нужно объяснить мне, 1) что фантазии Фрейда уже научно обоснованы или 2) что фантазии Фрейда уже опровергнуты, не лежат в основе современного психоанализа, не признаются современной психологией.


Повторю свои слова: "_Проблема психологии в 21 веке - огромное количество случайных людей, выдающих себя за психологов и ещё большее разобравшихся в вопросе самостоятельно._" Моя единственная нить на протяжении всех страниц - неправомочность обобщений и огульных обвинений с пояснениями в стиле "в психологию включен психоанализ, он мне не близок -> психология не наука". Кто-то не признает физику, потому что она включает теорию относительности, которая некоторым специалистам кажется еще более ненаучной, чем Вам фрейдизм.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Мой основной аргумент в том, что современная психология как наука скомпрометирована, потому что в ней признаётся такое сомнительное с научной точки зрения направление как психоанализ, сомнительность которого в свою очередь вызвана тем, что оно основано на ненаучной теории — фрейдизме, основные постулаты которой — это странные фантазии Фрейда.
> 
> Соответственно, для того, чтобы устранить мою настороженность в отношении психологов (с которой, напомню, началось обсуждение), нужно объяснить мне, 1) что фантазии Фрейда уже научно обоснованы или 2) что фантазии Фрейда уже опровергнуты, не лежат в основе современного психоанализа, не признаются современной психологией.


 Критиковать фрейда находятся многие.А разобраться в методе,в терминологии психоанализа,давшие начало многим направлениям в познании и человека и животных,и знаковых систем и языка,антропологии,этнографии,ПРеломившегося в великих культурах США и Евпопы.
  тут ,на форуме,многим бы полегчало,коли бы они ппрочли работу старика Фрейда "Тотем и Табу" вместо Маяковского "что такое хорошо".Раз уж смысл Дхаммапады подзабыт.Мертвого льва пинают ослы.
  У себя на чердаке пошарьте,о бхикшу.тут те и Ваджраяна,и махаяна,и ""тхеравада в ХинОяне".И ничего-живем же!!
для многих профанов религиозность какого нить толка-это шипеть гусём на все чужое и непонятное и в храме и вне храма . схходите в православный храм,набитый шипящими бабульками,это отрезвляет.

----------

Виктор О (04.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> тут ,на форуме,многим бы полегчало,коли бы они ппрочли работу старика Фрейда "Тотем и Табу"


Так читал!

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (04.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Речь здесь идет о том, что не на форуме решать является ли психология наукой и какие течения в неё включать.


Но если сами психологи не считают психологию наукой, то зачем упорствовать?
Скажем корректнее - некоторые психологи не считают психологию наукой.
Т.е. такая авторитетная точка зрения есть.

А убедительной обратной точки зрения я не встречал.
Даже Вы не можете привести пример абстракции в психологии, а если бы психология была наукой, это сделать было бы очень просто.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

Скажем так, можно резюмировать:

Несмотря на то, что психология не имеет таких свойств как абстракция и повторяемость, 
результаты экспериментов не являются объективными, 
привязана к личности исследователя, тем не менее некоторые ученые (в т.ч. в РАН) считают ее наукой.

Правильно?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Повторю свои слова: "_Проблема психологии в 21 веке - огромное количество случайных людей, выдающих себя за психологов и ещё большее разобравшихся в вопросе самостоятельно._" Моя единственная нить на протяжении всех страниц - неправомочность обобщений и огульных обвинений с пояснениями в стиле "в психологию включен психоанализ, он мне не близок -> психология не наука". Кто-то не признает физику, потому что она включает теорию относительности, которая некоторым специалистам кажется еще более ненаучной, чем Вам фрейдизм.


К сожалению, я не настолько хорошо знаю физику, чтобы продемонстрировать научность теории относительности. Хотя то, что она хорошо предсказывает многие явления — это, на мой взгляд, весомый аргумент в пользу её научности, а вот что хорошо предсказывает фрейдизм? Но если бы вы, допустим, усомнились в научности исторической лингвистики, которую я чуть лучше знаю, на том основании, что имеется несколько реконструкций древнекитайского языка, не похожих одна на другую, я бы в ответ продемонстрировал научность методов исторической лингвистики, а не стал бы отмазываться, что это вы на лингвистику наезжаете, потому что у вас проблемы с английским, или что лингвистика — это искусство.

----------


## Виктор О

> Скажем так, можно резюмировать:
> 
> Несмотря на то, что психология не имеет таких свойств как абстракция и повторяемость, 
> результаты экспериментов не являются объективными, 
> привязана к личности исследователя, тем не менее некоторые ученые (в т.ч. в РАН) считают ее наукой.
> 
> Правильно?


Что "правильно"? К чему эти кухонные разговоры? Всё проще: психология входит номенклатуру научных специальностей под собственным шифром по группе направлений по семи научным отраслям (психологические, биологические, медицинские, технические, педагогические, политические, юридические науки).

----------

Шуньяананда (05.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Всё проще: психология входит номенклатуру научных специальностей под собственным шифром


С этим никто не спорит.
Конечно входит!

----------


## Aion

> ... а вот что хорошо предсказывает фрейдизм?


Дык:  


> В наше время психоаналитики, наблюдая те или иные особенности поведения человека, могут делать далеко идущие предсказания о его будущем поведении в тех или иных обстоятельствах; эти предсказания, никоим образом не вытекающие из жизненного опыта или здравого смысла, а часто им прямо противоречащие, подтверждены в огромном числе случаев точными критериями статистики.
> 
> 
> *А. И. Фет (из  предисловия переводчика)/Эрик Берн 
> Введение в психиатрию и психоанализ для непосвященных*


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Виктор О (04.10.2018), Шуньяананда (04.10.2018)

----------


## Виктор О

> К сожалению, я не настолько хорошо знаю физику, чтобы продемонстрировать научность теории относительности.


А психологию, разумеется, Вы знаете достаточно хорошо.

----------

Шуньяананда (04.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> К сожалению, я не настолько хорошо знаю физику, чтобы продемонстрировать научность теории относительности.





> А психологию, разумеется, Вы знаете достаточно хорошо.


Нет, из этого высказывания это не-разумеется.

Вы хотите приравнять демонстрацию научности ТО, к демонстрации ненаучности психологии.
Это некорректно.

----------


## Виктор О

> Вы хотите приравнять демонстрацию научности ТО, к демонстрации ненаучности психологии.
> Это некорректно.


Ничего подобного, приравнять всё как раз пытаетесь Вы: психологию к фрейдизму, науку к абстракции, герудотерапию к гомеопатии и т. д. Адресат же моего сообщения, уверен, поймет его правильно.

----------


## Доня

Интересное развитие темы получается (да простите что не удержалась!), ТС открыл тему, чтобы сообщить о его интересе и во многом согласии с неким психологом, а в итоге случилась полемика о психологии как о явлении весьма сомнительном по сути. Вот и твори добро после этого))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.10.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2018), Шуньяананда (04.10.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет, речь здесь идет о том, что фрейдизм включен в психологию.


А что это вообще такое "фрейдизм" ? 
Мы такого и не знали, и психология у нас была, подлинно научная советская психология, основы которой  _заложе-ны Марксом еще в ранних его работах. В «Подготовительных работах для «Святого семейства» Маркс писал: «только благодаря (предметно) объективно развернутому богатству человеческой сущности получается богатство субъективной человеческойчувственности, получается музыкальное ухо, глаз, умеющий понимать красоту форм, — словом, отчасти впервые порождаются,   отчасти  развиваются  человеческие,  способные наслаждаться чувства, чувства, которые утверждаются как человеческие существенные силы. Не только обычные пять чувств, но и так называемые духовные чувства, практические чувства (воля, любовь и т. д.), одним словом, человеческоечувство, человечность органов чувств, возникают только благодаря бытию ихпредмета, благодаря очеловеченной природе. Образование пяти чувств, это — продукт всей всемирной истории»_(с) 
Пути и достижения советской психологии 


и факультеты психологии созданы при Московском и Ленинградском университетах ещё в 1966г.  и даже Институт Психологии РАН в 1971 и .... 

тут нате - психология не наука,
подобные заявления - это не что иное как происки антинаучного имперьализма )

Даже, когда генетика объявлялась антинаучным учением,  научность психологии не отрицалась.

----------

Фил (04.10.2018)

----------


## Aion

> ... а в итоге случилась полемика о психологии как о явлении весьма сомнительном по сути. Вот и твори добро после этого))


Ничего сомнительного. Во-первых, психотерапия не очень-то и нуждается в ореоле научности, объективности и прочей рациональной штукатурки. А во-вторых, суть психологии по большому счёту мало чем отличается от сути религии.

----------

Фил (04.10.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Ничего подобного, приравнять всё как раз пытаетесь Вы: психологию к фрейдизму, науку к абстракции, герудотерапию к гомеопатии и т. д. Адресат же моего сообщения, уверен, поймет его правильно.


Значит Вы тоже поняли правильно.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Но если сами психологи не считают психологию наукой, то зачем упорствовать?
> Скажем корректнее - некоторые психологи не считают психологию наукой.
> Т.е. такая авторитетная точка зрения есть.
> 
> А убедительной обратной точки зрения я не встречал.
> Даже Вы не можете привести пример абстракции в психологии, а если бы психология была наукой, это сделать было бы очень просто.


Почему-то вокруг психологии много раздутых мифов. Например, есть "пирамида Маслоу", которой он никогда не создавал. А вот нормальные исследования, которые делал Рокич и проверял на тысячах людей -  никто не знает.

----------


## Aion

> А вот нормальные исследования, которые делал Рокич и проверял на тысячах людей -  никто не знает.


Рокич из вкусного и полезного выбрал вкусное. Потому и не знаем)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Рокич из вкусного и полезного выбрал вкусное. Потому и не знаем)


смысл фразы непонятен

----------


## Aion

> смысл фразы непонятен


Смысл: ценностное познание вкусно, а сущностное полезно.

----------

Шуньяананда (05.10.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Но если сами психологи не считают психологию наукой, то зачем упорствовать?
> Скажем корректнее - некоторые психологи не считают психологию наукой.
> Т.е. такая авторитетная точка зрения есть.
> 
> А убедительной обратной точки зрения я не встречал.
> Даже Вы не можете привести *пример абстракции* в психологии, а если бы психология была наукой, это _сделать было бы очень просто_.


Бессознательное,инсайт,Фил.

----------

Виктор О (05.10.2018), Фил (05.10.2018)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Смысл: ценностное познание вкусно, а сущностное полезно.


нашли, где сущностное искать.

----------


## Aion

> нуну, сущностное нашли где искать





> нашли, где сущностное искать.


О том и речь.

----------


## Фил

> Бессознательное,инсайт,Фил.


Я думал об этом. 
Я не могу это даже сам к себе применить.

Конечно сейчас будут возражения, что я не могу применить, потому что ничего в этом не понимаю!

Но почему тогда абстракция электрона или бозона Хиггса не вызывает таких вопросов?  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2018), Шуньяананда (05.10.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Я думал об этом. 
> Я не могу это даже сам к себе применить.
> 
> Конечно сейчас будут возражения, что я не могу применить, потому что ничего в этом не понимаю!
> 
> Но почему тогда абстракция электрона или бозона Хиггса не вызывает таких вопросов?


маловероятными воспринимаются сложные,гармоничные системы. психическое  сложнее бозона Хигса и все такие прибамбасы в себя включает.
нужно много прыгать,чтобы допрыгать до ощущения гармонии психического в себе.
  но об электроне-и в физике и в психологии,скажем в трудах Шерозия о Установке принцип дополнительности очень помогает,чтоб понять и отойти от простого.
http://complementar-psychotherapy.mi...MODEL--PSIHOLO

----------

Aion (05.10.2018), Виктор О (05.10.2018), Владимир Николаевич (05.10.2018), Фил (05.10.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

Вот это очень по делу!
Большое спасибо!

----------

Шуньяананда (05.10.2018)

----------


## Daniil

> Через госуслуги можно записаться к хирургу и стоматологу. К психологу нельзя....
> Остеопат и гирудотерапевт вместе с гомеопатом это ...как бы сказать...хуже не будет, лучше тоже.


с ребенком точно к психологу государственному ходили в районную поликлинику, а вот взрослые редко признают свои проблемы и тем более хотят чтобы психологи им помогали их решать, так что думаю за невостребованностью в массах во взрослых поликлиниках таких специалистов невыгодно держать. Да и в отличии от остеопатии и гирудотерапии где результативность очень сомнительна и труднопроверяема, гомеопатический метод лечения признается Минздравом и официально практикуется

----------


## Фил

> с ребенком точно к психологу государственному ходили в районную поликлинику, а вот взрослые редко признают свои проблемы и тем более хотят чтобы психологи им помогали их решать, так что думаю за невостребованностью в массах во взрослых поликлиниках таких специалистов невыгодно держать. Да и в отличии от остеопатии и гирудотерапии где результативность очень сомнительна и труднопроверяема, гомеопатический метод лечения признается Минздравом и официально практикуется


А какая выгода, если это государственная поликлиника?
Неужели проктологи более востребованы?

----------


## Ersh

Топик закрыт.

----------

